# Which hand



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I am right handed but hold the catapult in my left hand, is that normal, as i have noticed on the videos on youtube nearly every one holds theres in there left, ive aways shot like that, cheers jeff


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

People who have a dominant right eye usually hold it in their left hand, and vice versa. Check out this video from one of our members, Statikpunk:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I do the same thing " Shot in the foot". I've shot that way since I was a kid too. I am also, I think Right eye dominant, (The finger moves when the right eye is opened-not the left) and I hold the frame in the left hand. Right eye dominant persons should be holding their frames in the right hand. I have ran across many cross dominant shooters so I'll stay with what is comfortable to me.Is your right eye dominant too? Flatband


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I do the same thing " Shot in the foot". I've shot that way since I was a kid too. I am also, I think Right eye dominant, (The finger moves when the right eye is opened-not the left) and I hold the frame in the left hand. Right eye dominant persons should be holding their frames in the right hand. I have ran across many cross dominant shooters so I'll stay with what is comfortable to me.Is your right eye dominant too? Flatband


I have better sight in my left eye, i will watch that video tomorrow im off out now with my dogs lamping, jeff


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I tried that link Aaron and also tried Staticpunk's method but it didn't work for me. My hands kept coming back right in between both eyes. I tried another test years ago. Hold your index finger straight up (either one) look at it with both eyes open,then first close one then the other. The one that moves the finger is the dominant eye. For me it's my right eye and I hold the frame with my left. I was always screwed up with this eye dominant thing!







Flatband


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Try this Picture Flatband:

Source: http://www.basc.org....inance-test.cfm


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

The best answer as to which hand to shoot with is that you should hold the slingshot in whichever hand and in whatever position gives you the results you want (i.e., hittin' the target







), regardless of what "the experts" or "conventional wisdom" may say.

Having said that, I'll give my "official" position (i.e., this info should pertain to a large majority of people). I got back into slingshots a year or so ago after shooting archery off and on for many years. In archery, if you are left eye dominant you should shoot left handed, and shoot right handed if you're right eye dominant. Now, a source of confusion for many people new to archery has to do with the definitions of "right-handed shooter" and "left-handed shooter" and which hand each should hold their bow in. According to official archery manufacturing specifications, a bow made for a right-handed shooter is designed to be held in the LEFT hand, with the arrow resting on the left side of the bow. The RIGHT hand draws back the string/arrow. The opposite is true for a left-handed shooter. See attached image.

Though the slingshot and the bow are quite different devices, the manner of shooting them is essentially identical with exception of the fact that many slingshot shooters, myself included, cant their slingshot much farther over than they do their bow. I shoot my longbows canted about 45 degrees and my slingshots canted to 90 degrees (horizontal). Most people who shoot a bow right handed (bow in left hand, string drawn with right hand) will feel comfortable holding/shooting a slingshot the same way.

Here's a pic of legendary archer Howard Hill. Howard was a right eye dominant, right-handed shooter.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That was about the best link on Eye Dominance that I've seen. Thanks Aaron. (Ya get those bands yet Bud?)


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Flatband said:


> (Ya get those bands yet Bud?)


I did! Thanks!! I love the new pouch!!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I will throw everyone a curvball. I am right handed and hold my slingshot with my right hand, and cant the slingshot slightly less than 45*. I hold a bow with my left hand with zero cant. Guess I'm all out of whack!


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm left handed and hold the slingshot in my right hand. I shoot my longbow the same way.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Jim Harris said:


> I will throw everyone a curvball. I am right handed and hold my slingshot with my right hand, and cant the slingshot slightly less than 45*. I hold a bow with my left hand with zero cant. Guess I'm all out of whack!


Yep, you're totally screwed up!







Nah, like I said, the "right" way to shoot is the way that works for you, however strange it may seem to anyone else.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I also am right-eye dominant and hold the pult in the left hand. But this is what I did as a kid and when shooting a bow as well.


----------



## alru19 (Jan 7, 2010)

Would eye dominance matter if both eyes are open when shooting, which I would assume is the case for all slingshooters? I am right eye dominant, and like Jim shoot a bow held in the left hand, but shoot a slingshot held in the right hand. I do think the extra canting of the slingshot has something to do with what makes it feel natural in the other hand.


----------

